# Green belt test tonight



## bowser666 (Oct 24, 2008)

I have my 5th Chamber test tonight, for Green Belt.  There are a total of 13 chambers to get to black belt. Wish me luck.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 24, 2008)

Good luck, dude!


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 24, 2008)

Good testing to you!


----------



## still learning (Oct 24, 2008)

Hello, Best of luck to you..........to be more relax?  ....breath slow deep breathes......

OFf course the more confidents in yourself, knowledge and ones skills ?  ....and more forcus on success?  ....will equal = a promotion!

"Go for broke"

Aloha,


----------



## hogstooth (Oct 24, 2008)

good luck. Hope you do well.


----------



## bluemtn (Oct 24, 2008)

Best wishes, but I'm sure you'll do fine!


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 24, 2008)

Best of Luck to you... let us know how it turned out. :asian:


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Oct 24, 2008)

Good luck


----------



## masherdong (Oct 24, 2008)

Best of luck my brother!


----------



## Mimir (Oct 24, 2008)

Good luck on your test!


----------



## IcemanSK (Oct 25, 2008)

Go get em!


----------



## Oni-Chan (Oct 25, 2008)

Hope you did well! ^^


----------



## stickarts (Oct 25, 2008)

Hope it went well!


----------



## Kwanjang (Oct 25, 2008)

Best Wishes!


----------



## bowser666 (Oct 28, 2008)

Well I passed the test and officially am a green belt !!!  Only 8 more tests to go until black belt.


----------



## Mimir (Oct 28, 2008)

:cheers:  Congrats!


----------

